# American Attorney Wanting to Move to Germany



## seth_c

Hello folks. My name is Seth and I am an attorney from Dallas, Texas. I lived in Germany for four years while in the Air Force. I returned to the states in 2004, and ever since, I have been like Jack from Lost trying to get back to the island. Does anyone know how difficult it is for a US attorney to find employment in Germany? I know a colleague who has her own firm in Germany helping military folks with family law issues, but I don't know if I want to go that route. If I were to be able to get a solid job, it would make convincing the wife that this is something we should do a little easier, though she still probably won't go for it. Anyway, since I woke up this morning after having a dream about living there, I thought I would pose the question. Thanks in advance for any help, and I look forward to perusing this forum.


----------



## James3214

Hi Seth and welcome to the forum. 
I don't really know how difficult it would be but I would of thought it depends on other things like German language skills and what type of attorney work you specialise in or are looking for. Judging from looking at the many legal jobs available in Germany at the moment I would say it is not impossible. What about trying starting with American law firms with an office in Germany? I hope you can persuade your wife as well. The standard of living and quality of life as you know, isn't too bad eh?


----------



## Bevdeforges

I have an online friend who worked for many years in Germany as a dual-qualified attorney for the US government, I think it was (possibly the military). He talked about a special program available in Germany for lawyers from other countries to qualify to practice law in Germany. The program does require that you be pretty much bi-lingual (which he is).

As James has already mentioned, your best chances are going to be if you speak good to excellent German. Anything less, and you probably are going to be limited to US Government jobs where German isn't really necessary. (Not that they are too bad, actually. You just have to be wary of government cut-backs which can limit the positions available.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sodennis01

Sorry to revive a long dead thread, but it came up on a Google search. Send me a PM Seth


----------



## seth_c

sodennis01 said:


> Sorry to revive a long dead thread, but it came up on a Google search. Send me a PM Seth


Dennis,

Apparently I am going to re-revive this thread. I tried to PM you but apparently I can't send PMs./SNIP/


----------



## echoks

I am in a similar situation. My husband will be going to germany in a year, and I will be moving there right after I finish law school. I am at a loss as to how to go about job searching.


----------



## LiebeDeutsch

Seth,

I would be interested to know what you find out regarding practicing law in Germany. I am an American attorney from Texas as well although I no longer practice since I switched professions to become a therapist. I do not want to practice law in Germany (or America for that matter), but still I am interested to know what becoming qualified to practice law entails in Germany. 

Good luck from a fellow Texas lawyer


----------



## etzz

Hi all,

I was wondering if any of you had any luck with moving to and finding a job in Germany as a lawyer. My husband is German and we currently live in Australia but we are considering relocating to Germany. I'm a lawyer and would like to hear more about your experiences in terms of finding a job in Germany as a lawyer.


----------



## cellie

So it's been a few years since there has been a response, but this thread came up in a Google search. Anyone have any more info? My wife is going to study in Germany for two years and I'd like to be able to go with her. I'm a recent law school graduate from the US and would like to practice some sort of transactional or in-house work without having to take any tests or anything. Any advice?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Ooh, this is really an elderly thread, isn't it?

I suppose you could always look for a job with an international company whose German branch does business with the US and see if they need someone in their legal department. However it will be more or less necessary that you speak reasonable to fairly good German. Or check the job listings for the Embassy/Consulate or military bases in Germany.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine*

Bevdeforges said:


> Or check the job listings for the Embassy/Consulate or military bases in Germany.


The American Embassy in Germany will not consider applicants who don't already have a work permit for Germany (unless they are a dependent of someone posted to Germany by the government).

There are not many jobs in Germany for foreign trained lawyers, the best option is to be transferred from an American office.


----------



## lirum

If you did not study international law it is going to be really difficult to find a job in any other country than where you did your law studies!


----------



## Seth_Crosland

Man I started this thread almost 6 years ago to the day...wow time flies!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## workrelated

*Re:*



seth_c said:


> Hello folks. My name is Seth and I am an attorney from Dallas, Texas. I lived in Germany for four years while in the Air Force. I returned to the states in 2004, and ever since, I have been like Jack from Lost trying to get back to the island. Does anyone know how difficult it is for a US attorney to find employment in Germany? I know a colleague who has her own firm in Germany helping military folks with family law issues, but I don't know if I want to go that route. If I were to be able to get a solid job, it would make convincing the wife that this is something we should do a little easier, though she still probably won't go for it. Anyway, since I woke up this morning after having a dream about living there, I thought I would pose the question. Thanks in advance for any help, and I look forward to perusing this forum.


Hi Seth,
Did you find a way to move to Germany with a job? I am in similar situation and was curious what happened with your search.
Thanks,


----------

